# Wie Heapsize beim Tomcat erhöhen?



## Fats (1. Feb 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Weiß jemand, wie man beim Tomcat die Heapsize erhöhen kann? Prinzipiel müsste es mit 


```
java -Xmx200
```

gehen. Aber es wird als weiteres Argument wohl ein Klassenname erwartet. Kann man das irgendwie mit einer Umgebungsvariable ähnlich dem Catalina_Home setzen?

Hat da einer eine Idee?

Viele Grüße
Fats


----------



## Jockel (1. Feb 2007)

Keine Ahnung, ob's funktioniert, aber such mal auf dieser Seite nach 'Heap':
http://tomcat.apache.org/connectors-doc-archive/jk2/jk/workershowto.html


----------



## Fats (2. Feb 2007)

Juhu, habs gefunden! Die Workers.Properties sind es nicht ... schicke morgen mal rum, wie es gemacht wird ... hat ja vielleicht auch mal n anderer das Problem ;-) >>Bett 

Viele Grüße
Fats


----------



## Fats (2. Feb 2007)

Mojn miteinander!

So, also hier nun ein Mini-Mini-Tutorial um die HeapSize für Java im Tomcat (unter Linux) zu erhöhen: 

Man bastelt sich in sein Start-Script für den Tomcat zB. folgende Zeilen rein:


```
CATALINA_OPTS=" -Xmx400m"
export CATALINA_OPTS
```

Neustarten und fertig!

Die 400m steht für 400MB maximalen RAM. Will man andere Speichermengen haben, kann man statt der 400m auch 256m oder 1g angeben, usw....

Diese maximale RAM Auslastung wird aber nicht gleich zu Anfang belegt, sondern erst später bei Bedarf. Man könnte mit der Option -Xms128m die initiale HeapSize beim Start des Tomcats definieren. So wie ich das verstanden habe, ist es allerdings nicht sinnvoll, dem Tomcat gleich zu Beginn alles an RAM zu geben. Man sollte auch aufpassen, daß der Rechner selbst immer genug RAM zum Arbeiten hat 

Unter Windows hab ich das ganze nicht ausprobieren können, aber da gibt es wohl ein Konfigurationsprogramm, wo man diese Werte eintragen kann. Achtung: Der Tomcat muß unter Windows erst beendet sein, bevor man an das Konfigugrationsprogramm rankommt ... 

So, hoffe, wenn andere auch dieses Problem haben, kommen sie einen Tacken schneller weiter 
Viele Grüße
Fats


----------

